# Irma Pics WPB FL



## Dragster3 (Sep 8, 2017)

Gonna start posting some Irma pics from West Palm. I don't know were its gonna hit, so this thread might be a dud ...


----------



## Dragster3 (Sep 8, 2017)

view from the back yard 9-8 5PM


----------



## Peeb (Sep 8, 2017)

Good Lord- watch the news and run for your life before it's too late!


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 8, 2017)

The name Irma is German and it means the world or the earth. Irma is Mother Earth and she's pissed and she's headed straight for Mar a Lago and Rush Limburger's house. Rush has already hightailed it out of there.

Joe


----------



## Dragster3 (Sep 8, 2017)

Preparations



 
Recycled wood from Hurricane Matthew


 
Irma God


----------



## Dragster3 (Sep 8, 2017)

Tied to the mailbox for safety!


Sunset


----------



## Dragster3 (Sep 8, 2017)

Ysarex said:


> The name Irma is German and it means the world or the earth. Irma is Mother Earth and she's pissed and she's headed straight for Mar a Lago and Rush Limburger's house. Rush has already hightailed it out of there.
> 
> Joe


Trump already lost one house...


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 8, 2017)

Unless you have webbed feet and gills I think I would already be northbound. Just out of curiosity what is the blue tarp on the roof, and are you taking bets on how long it will last? 

We have some friends also of the hardy stock SW of Homestead, that are going to ride it out as well. Prayers for all the folks in FL this weekend.


----------



## Dragster3 (Sep 8, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Unless you have webbed feet and gills I think I would already be northbound. Just out of curiosity what is the blue tarp on the roof, and are you taking bets on how long it will last?
> 
> We have some friends also of the hardy stock SW of Homestead, that are going to ride it out as well. Prayers for all the folks in FL this weekend.



Some silly home owners think that it will save the roof tiles...The tiles like to come off in high winds.

Seems like the storm is going to the west coast. Evacuating is pointless unless you live by the ocean or in a trailer.

I'll update pics throughout the storm.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 8, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Unless you have webbed feet and gills I think I would already be northbound.


 Think of the amazing photo potential.  I'd kill to be down there right now!!!



smoke665 said:


> Just out of curiosity what is the blue tarp on the roof, and are you taking bets on how long it will last?


  Can I have "7 minutes" please?


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 8, 2017)

Dragster3 said:


> Some silly home owners think that it will save the roof tiles...The tiles like to come off in high winds.



With 150+ mph winds, I'd think losing some roof tiles would be the least of their worries 

@tirediron maybe Dragster should start a hurricane pool on the tarp to pay for expenses!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 8, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Dragster3 said:
> 
> 
> > Some silly home owners think that it will save the roof tiles...The tiles like to come off in high winds.
> ...


150+ mph winds... ROOFS are gonna come off!!!


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 8, 2017)

I thought I heard on the news, that the building codes now required homes to be capable of withstanding a Cat 4, but there was speculation over what would happen in a real life scenario.


----------



## Dragster3 (Sep 8, 2017)

It's going to the west coast... Look at the shacks in PR and Virgin Islands, they hold up.

Hurricanes are big business in Florida. They scare the whole state into buying Gas, Propane, Water, PB&J, Plywood and Generators.

Total BS. I bought beer and chips.

*Ahem!*


----------



## Peeb (Sep 8, 2017)

Dragster3 said:


> It's going to the west coast... Look at the shacks in PR and Virgin Islands, they hold up.
> 
> Hurricanes are big business in Florida. They scare the whole state into buying Gas, Propane, Water, PB&J, Plywood and Generators.
> 
> ...


Of course the 'ugly' side of a hurricane is historically the North and East side, which is the middle and East coast of Florida.

So there's that....

Again- I repeat my expression of concern.  Staying put sound ultra dicey.  Has a mandatory evac order issued for your neighborhood?


----------



## Dragster3 (Sep 9, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Dragster3 said:
> 
> 
> > It's going to the west coast... Look at the shacks in PR and Virgin Islands, they hold up.
> ...


Evacuations are intercoastal / shore line , trailer homes and lake Okeechobee. Storm is a dud here in Palm Beach. It's already past us.

Sent from my RS988 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Peeb (Sep 9, 2017)

Guess I'm tracking a different storm...  Be well.


----------



## Dragster3 (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm not even in the "cone of death" anymore. The weather channel doesn't know when its gonna turn. 

They just want to scare everyone.


----------



## JoeW (Sep 9, 2017)

First, it doesn't matter if your roof is built to withstand a Cat 4.  Is it built to withstand the mobile home or vehicle that the wind carries in to it?  As for the arguments that the "shacks" in Puerto Rico and VI have held up...here's a link to what is in Barbuda:  Barbuda Braces for Hurricane Jose After Irma Devastation and this is what the USVI delegate to Congress had to say:  ""St. Thomas and St. John are pretty devastated, we've had houses slamming into other houses."  That is from USA Today by the way.  It's your call whether to stay or evacuate.  But don't be sanguine about this--most recent hurricanes have skipped past Florida, this one is big enough and violent enough that it looks to be worth being serious about.

Second, the eye of the hurricane may be headed up the West Coast of Florida but it is big enough that the entire hurricane will cover the East and West Coasts.

Third, the hurricane is absolutely not past Palm Beach yet.  In fact, the hurricane (as of 9:56am EST) has not made the Florida mainland yet.  I believe it's actually still in Cuba.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 9, 2017)

@smoke665: I believe the code is Cat 3

Good luck and stay dry.


----------



## Dragster3 (Sep 9, 2017)

Third, the hurricane is absolutely not past Palm Beach yet.  In fact, the hurricane (as of 9:56am EST) has not made the Florida mainland yet.  I believe it's actually still in Cuba.[/QUOTE]

This is big business in FL. The storm is past me. Please it should be illegal what the news does. The local channel here speeds up the video so it looks 
worse. Pathetic.
*Current longitude 79°36'00.0"W*
*My longitude 80.0534'W*
*Unless this sucker makes a massive sharp turn...LOL*
*Good luck west coast. The evacuees are evacuating back home to the east coast!*


----------



## Dragster3 (Sep 9, 2017)

Oh go here to get real deal...130 mph winds. Poor Cuba and Key West

Hurricane Irma Public Advisory


----------



## JoeW (Sep 9, 2017)

Stay safe.  And for those who do have opportunities to get photos, please share them.  But remember, pictures can be replaced, you can't.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 9, 2017)

We were seriously considering a condo on Marco Island last year. Glad cooler heads prevailed LOL Beautiful area that I hope survives the onslaught!!


----------



## Dragster3 (Sep 9, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> We were seriously considering a condo on Marco Island last year. Glad cooler heads prevailed LOL Beautiful area that I hope survives the onslaught!!



I would be concerned if I was there. Too early to tell.


----------



## Dragster3 (Sep 10, 2017)

Sent from my RS988 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## SCraig (Sep 10, 2017)

Looks like it's getting ugly southwest of you which puts West Palm in the northeast quadrant of the storm.  Everything still OK in your area?


----------



## JoeW (Sep 10, 2017)

None of these photos are mine.  But they are a pretty good set of photos from the ground of the set of destruction that Irma is leaving:  Photos: what Hurricane Irma’s destruction looks like on the ground

Also, what would make for some dramatic photos:  there have been tornado and waterspout sightings in West Palm, Hollywood, and Ft. Lauderdale.


----------



## Dragster3 (Sep 10, 2017)

I have a tornado over right now...can't really take a picture...lol

Sent from my RS988 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## JoeW (Sep 10, 2017)

Dragster3 said:


> I have a tornado over right now...can't really take a picture...lol
> 
> Sent from my RS988 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


Stay safe!


----------



## Destin (Sep 11, 2017)

@Dragster3 How you holding up down there? Make it through the tornado safe?


----------



## Dragster3 (Sep 11, 2017)

Everything good...no power...

Sent from my RS988 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Destin (Sep 11, 2017)

Dragster3 said:


> Everything good...no power...
> 
> Sent from my RS988 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



Glad to hear it man. Keep us updated. Can't wait to see some post storm photos.


----------



## Dragster3 (Sep 12, 2017)

During the storm, the haze is 80 mph wind rain.


----------



## Dragster3 (Sep 12, 2017)

another shot from my back yard


----------



## Peeb (Sep 12, 2017)

Dragster3 said:


> another shot from my back yardView attachment 146675


Amazing!  And taken after the storm was 'past you' I see.


----------



## Dragster3 (Sep 13, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Dragster3 said:
> 
> 
> > another shot from my back yardView attachment 146675
> ...



taken when it was across from us in Ft. Meyers. Went on till midnight...ish


----------



## Dragster3 (Sep 13, 2017)

power line tree damage


----------



## Dragster3 (Sep 13, 2017)

traffic signals


----------



## Peeb (Sep 13, 2017)

Over in Cudjoe Key and Big Pine Key it looks particularly bleak.  

Read that at some point there were 15 million folks without power.  Crazy.


----------



## JoeW (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks for sharing, glad you're safe


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 13, 2017)

I echo JoeW on both counts.  Take Care.


----------

